# Komplete Kontrol Ram Usage



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

Komplete Kontrol seems to be using up a lot of system resources and ram. My usual BBCSO template is set up with the BBCSO plugins not hosted in Komplete Kontrol but I just changed all my tracks to Komplete Kontrol and loaded each track with BBCSO in Komplete Kontrol.
With the BBCSO plugin loaded, BBCSO reported 13 GB usage and system reported 45.7 GB ram usage. when using BBCSO in Komplete Kontrol I got BBCSO reporting a usage of 22.1GB and the system reporting 57.4GB. It seems like a considerable difference and it appears that Komplete Kontrol is using at least an additional 10GB of ram. Is anyone else experiencing this with Komplete Kontrol?

EDIT: Please ignore this post. On re testing it appears that I had lots of random mics loaded within the BBCSO.


----------

